# Coronavirus and Hitchhiking???



## xlookex

So my work layed me off for a few weeks. I'm covered financially, and have no responsibility whatsoever. What better opportunity to hitchhike i would imagine. Unfortunately, there is a huge pandemic that seems to be going around. Personally, i am not worried a single bit about contracting this virus. But what are other people's thoughts on hitchhiking during this time? I would like make a little round trip over the course of a week. Should i go for it or is it not worth the risk? Drop me a comment!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I picked up a guy just east of Austin who'd been at the same on ramp day and night for over 72 hours and didn't get a ride that entire time. It's definitely a fucking terrible time to hitchhike, and honestly even just traveling in general is pretty shit house right now. Nothing is open, nobody is out. I had already left home by a thousand miles when the shutdowns were announced. I couldn't turn back at that point. But if I were home now there's no way I'd even bother trying, especially hitchhiking.


----------



## Coywolf

Ya, I've seen some kids stuck up in flagstaff and having to weather this one out up there, because they got caught up there when this all went down.

I wouldnt advocate for hitching right now, if nothing else, for your own safety. There are some crazy ass people doing crazy shit during this, because any sort of chaos brings weird people out of the woodwork.

I had to cancel the riding trip I had planned due to this. Think about what would happen if state borders got shut down, local areas are relocating tourists/travelers (already happening in San Juan county, CO and Grand county, UT) or there was a mandatory quarantine. I really wouldnt be surprised if cops just started locking people up that "dont have anywhere else to go"

Either way, consider carefully, your next travel plans.


----------



## MFB

SInce you already got two replies with solid advice;
Ill be the devil on your shoulder....

DOOO IIIIITTTTTT! Some interesting wierdos will pick you up.

Isn't a big part of why we travel to be put in shitty situations that we cant figure out why we put ourselves in. 

And it'll make a good story for when your old.


----------



## Matt Derrick

the way i see it, the next few months are going to be terrible for travel in general, much less hitchhiking. even train hopping is going to be severely reduced due to less traffic, and like others have said, people be crazy in times like this. it sucks, but it looks like travel in anything but a car is going to be pretty dead for most of this year.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Riding my bicycle has been a lot of fun. Going out camping has been really good. Nobody's around. This is going to die back in a couple weeks. I've already gotten some calls to go back to work for temp agencies. (Im in central CA)
The worst place it seems to be hitting is the east coast and the safest places seem to be states like montana, wyoming, Utah. The West in general is probably the best place to be because of the dry climate.


----------



## benton

I've transitioned from traveling to driving a truck and something strange I noticed driving thru Oklahoma City today is that it seemed to be experiencing the normal amount of traffic for that time of day. As opposed to everywhere else I have been since the outbreak in which the traffic is noticeably down. So I do think that there are areas that are almost not affected at all. Depends on where you are and how the locals are dealing with it, in my view. Oklahoma is one of my least favorite states, but they seem to not give a flying fuck about coronavirus, which is a positive in my book.


----------



## xlookex

MFB said:


> SInce you already got two replies with solid advice;
> Ill be the devil on your shoulder....
> 
> DOOO IIIIITTTTTT! Some interesting wierdos will pick you up.
> 
> Isn't a big part of why we travel to be put in shitty situations that we cant figure out why we put ourselves in.
> 
> And it'll make a good story for when your old.




i have a feeling you have a few good stories then... hahaha


----------



## xlookex

thanks for advice so far everyone!


----------



## superphoenix

Bike/motorbike, car, or (maybe) even trainhopping are the way to go now. No one should bother you, and if you're out camping, no one will come in contact. One issue I can foresee is if smaller stores shut down and you're stuck waiting in line for hours outside big box stores. I imagine people will be way too paranoid of hitchhikers at this time. I also wouldn't recommend traveling just to avoid catching/spreading anything. Even if it's a 5% death rate with this virus, how much do you wanna roll the dice?

Then again, I live in the corona capital of the world right now (probably even more so than Wuhan at this time) so my experience is a different color than what everyone else is seeing. I don't know anyone personally affected, just friends of friends, but I imagine it will get very bad soon, especially in other parts of the U.S. Still baffled by people hanging out on their stoops on Friday nights, and I worry they'll be in for a rude awakening soon.

Stay safe, y'all.


----------



## croc

Something that was kind of a "wake up" slap to the face for me about traveling carelessly during this time was talking to my friend whose partner has type 1 diabetes. He n his partner HAVE to take not getting the virus really seriously or his partner could die. It then set in that my dad is 66. That one of my friends has hiv. They could all die from this. 

Those of us who figure our bodies will just fight it off if we get it could be asymptomatic carriers putting high risk people's lives on the line. We need to tighten up n think about them right now.


----------



## kriminalmisfit

croc said:


> Something that was kind of a "wake up" slap to the face for me about traveling carelessly during this time was talking to my friend whose partner has type 1 diabetes. He n his partner HAVE to take not getting the virus really seriously or his partner could die. It then set in that my dad is 66. That one of my friends has hiv. They could all die from this.
> 
> Those of us who figure our bodies will just fight it off if we get it could be asymptomatic carriers putting high risk people's lives on the line. We need to tighten up n think about them right now.



i feel you, my little brother and pops both have diabetes so i'm concerned for them. I'm pretty sure i could handle being sick but they could be fucked?


----------



## train in vain

MFB said:


> Isn't a big part of why we travel to be put in shitty situations that we cant figure out why we put ourselves in.



Sounds like youve never been jumped by a gang or robbed with guns pointed at your face.
I pUt mYSelF iN sHIttY sItuATioNs... 🤦‍♂️
When people ask why you did something i bet you say..WHY NOT?


----------



## train in vain

xlookex said:


> So my work layed me off for a few weeks. I'm covered financially, and have no responsibility whatsoever. What better opportunity to hitchhike i would imagine. Unfortunately, there is a huge pandemic that seems to be going around. Personally, i am not worried a single bit about contracting this virus. But what are other people's thoughts on hitchhiking during this time? I would like make a little round trip over the course of a week. Should i go for it or is it not worth the risk? Drop me a comment!


Hitching right now is probably not the best way to travel. I feel like people wont pick you up. Shits already a pain in the ass as is. Who knows... id be more concerned with getting stranded than getting sick but hey... could work out for you. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MFB

train in vain said:


> Sounds like youve never been jumped by a gang or robbed with guns pointed at your face.
> I pUt mYSelF iN sHIttY sItuATioNs... 🤦‍♂️
> When people ask why you did something i bet you say..WHY NOT?


You are correct, I have not. Common sense goes a long way in prevention of such things. And being really fast. 

Regardless, ya sound like a real badass with a lot of tough guy travel stories. Good job! 😉

And. 
Incorrect. My response to that question is more often than not; "if you have to ask, then I cant explain"


----------

